# Forensic Science Lab, Cambridgeshire



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 2, 2016)

So my mate knew about this place and wanted to go again as he failed the first time, so we set off to attempt the double razor wire fences, after about an hour we got in! We are pretty sure were the first explorers in here, its so cool to think that some of britian's biggest murders were solved here!


----------



## krela (Jan 2, 2016)

Very clean... figures I guess! Thanks for posting.

I wouldn't go making claims about firsts, it's very rarely true.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 2, 2016)

Very nice does look super clean great photos


----------



## smiler (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah nicely done, a bit of explanation between pics of what you're seeing would be good, but I really enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 2, 2016)

What a nice clean environment. And to help you someone left the electricity on. I hope you didn't leave any traces of your visit, hair samples, fingerprints, etc as you know that is the place where you'll be found out.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks mint, nice one getting past the razor wire


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 2, 2016)

Really sweet report that


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 3, 2016)

WTF. I've come to realise I overuse the term 'minter'. 
Nice one. Just epic lads. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 3, 2016)

Great work! Loved this report! Looks like an amazing place to explore!


----------



## Rubex (Jan 3, 2016)

I often walk my dog in the woods near here, so I have seen that fence for myself. Well done for getting over that because it looks difficult! You got some really great photos  it's nice to finally see the inside.


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys! Rubex next time your walking your dog you will have to message me


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2016)

Cracking images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dans34 (Jan 11, 2016)

they just leave the lights on ? , how abandoned is this site ?


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 16, 2016)

Amazing report mate!


----------



## Potter (Jan 19, 2016)

That really does look excellent


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 20, 2016)

smiler said:


> Yeah nicely done, a bit of explanation between pics of what you're seeing would be good, but I really enjoyed looking, Thanks



A nice set of photos. A set up very familiar to anybody in the 'Scientific Trade', images 15 to 21 are of the darkroom suite. Air burst unit in 15 is the controller for the agitation bubbles in the large developing, fixing or washing tray/tank seen in photo 16. image 21 is of the rotating light lock entrance to the darkroom. In my working unit the enlarger was in a separate 'dry' room, exposed enlargements were placed in lightproof boxes and put into the wet room via a small rotating door - much like a bank's in the wall night-safe. Four large 4ft x 3ft trays contained developer, stop bath, fixer and final wash. Because in forensic photography one is potentially producing evidence for production in various Courts, strict procedures need to be adhered to and obviously cleanliness plus an important part in this. Actually visited this place in my working days with the BTP - so perhaps I am the first (armchair) explorer to set foot inside this place? Happy days, thanks for the trip own memory lane!!


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanyou for the information! Im glad it brought back good memories for you


----------



## ConnorA94 (Mar 8, 2016)

Went there last night, so desperately wanted to go in but had no idea how to get over that razor wire. You're so lucky.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 9, 2016)

That's mint mate, looks like everyone just went home for the night !


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 18, 2016)

It's a shame there wasn't any evidence laying around


----------

